# Where in Spain?



## Suew395 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi...I am seriously thinking of moving to Spain...I just don't know where to start looking as regards area. I would like an area with a fairly large expat community. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Fly into Sevilla and head for Cadiz. Drive from there to Barcelona along the coast. It's all an expat area.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Suew395 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Horlics said:


> Fly into Sevilla and head for Cadiz. Drive from there to Barcelona along the coast. It's all an expat area.
> 
> 
> Let us know how you get on.


Exactly.
If you don't know what you want you have to come out and experience it to know what you would like or wouldn't like. Some areas are very built up, a lot of areas are almost completely residential, but they can be huge or pretty small. Some have a mix of nationalities, others are mainly British/German/Scandanavian. Some cater largely for their expat community with lawyers, doctors and town hall officials speaking English and others don't. Some are served by a couple of airports, some are not...
You have a lot to think of and many happy holidays to look around I hope, but don't forget that being on holiday is very diferent to thinking of whether you'd like to live in a place. Look at shops, public transport if you need it, roads, where and when the local fiestas are (you really don't want them on your doorstep), winter temperatures (highs and lows), amenities, life in winter etc etc.
You can also search for place names on the search facility. Look for Torrevieja, Malaga, Benidorm, Murcia, Camposol, Fuengirola, Mijas, Orihuela and loads more


----------



## Suew395 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the reply. Also I will be moving out on my own and as a 50 something not sure how that will be...as you say best to explore the areas and take it from there. Thanks


----------



## reality international (Mar 14, 2016)

Lived in spain for 4 yrs 8yrs ago...moved back home to the uk as my mum was ill... we plan to sell up and move back to Mazarron next spring,,, Camposol Golf is a huge ex pat urbanisation ,and Mazarron Port is very beautiful ,hope this helps a little ...have a good day


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Suew395 said:


> Hi...I am seriously thinking of moving to Spain...I just don't know where to start looking as regards area. I would like an area with a fairly large expat community. Any help greatly appreciated.


Where in Spain do you know? There must be an area you have been to that made you decide to make the move... i would start there and then explore other places around and as others have said even further afield!

You are pretty vague... you want to go to Spain to an area with expats.. but what else do you want from your life in spain? sea? countryside? mountains? You want hot weather of the costas or more variety such as in the north and down near granada where snow is guaranteed in the mountains every year?

As I said, tell us where you know, what you like and dislike about that area and what you want and maybe from our experiences we can advise on areas you may like to look at!


----------



## Suew395 (Mar 13, 2016)

Yes it does help...thank you


----------



## Suew395 (Mar 13, 2016)

I have been to the Malaga area and also Almeria which I really liked.
I know I am being quite vague but also thinking of what I can afford too. I do want all year sun so thinking South Spain is going to be best for that, a seaside area would be nice but not essential


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suew395 said:


> I have been to the Malaga area and also Almeria which I really liked.
> I know I am being quite vague but also thinking of what I can afford too. I do want all year sun so thinking South Spain is going to be best for that, a seaside area would be nice but not essential


The Canarie Islands are better for all year sun, Spain can be cold, wet and windy in the winter. 

However, I always suggest you start with a list of things you need and want ie Near a good airport, near the sea, countryside, close or in a town, near a hospital, schools, bus routes.......... and then go to google and see if you can narrow it down. Then a few fact finding visits. 

Jo xxx


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

The Canary Islands do give the best year round weather but because of this you get less bricks per € either buying or renting compared to mainland Spain.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

If I assume you aren't working and don't need to work your best option is to pick several areas and have a few holidays exploring. You might want to consider different kinds of social clubs available so you can meet people and make friends. I can only tell you about where we live and the Nerja/Torrox region does have a lot of social events which might suit you and it also has a large ex pat community. However, whilst you say you want year round sun, the summer months here are incredibly hot so you might want to experience that first before making a decision. Also, rent before you buy, assuming you are thinking of buying. Renting gives you a certain freedom of choice since if you select an area and then realise it isn't for you it is far easier to change location if you don't have to sell. Good luck!!


----------

